# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Spanningshoofdpijn-wat kun je eraan doen?

## giebelwiebel

Ben nu al 2 jaar bezig om van spanningshoofdpijn af te komen...  :Stick Out Tongue: h34r: Door een whiplash zit mijn nek behoorlijk vast. Ontspanningsoefeningen, pijnstillers, aromatherapie, yoga, fysio en oefentherapie, niets helpt. Wordt er gek van&#33; :blink: 
Is er iemand die een hele goede tip heeft? 
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## toon firlefyn

raadpleeg dokter Emanuel Bockx in Sterrebeek,
gewoon doen. hij is een specialist eerste klas die je probeem heel persoonlijk aanpakt. [email protected]
grtjs en sterkte  :Wink:

----------


## geezeke

hai, 

een kraker (chiropractor) doet ook wonderen maar een goede kraker is wel zeldzaam. Bij sommige krakers moet je verschillende keren terug komen en dat zijn er geen goede.
De krakers waar je maar één of twee keer moet voor terug komen dat zijn de beste anders is het een geld klopperij .
Als je van het Antwerpse bent is er één op de Belgiëlei en dat is een zeer goede , het is al wel jaren geleden dat ik daar nog geweest ben dus ik hoop voor je dat hij daar nog is.

veel geluk en sterkte.

Geezeke

----------


## de helper

Hallo Giebelwiebel,
Maak een afspraak bij Natural-Body-Balance en ik weet bijna zeker dat je van de spanningshoofdpijn afkomt met Tachyontherapie.
www.natural-body-balance.nl

Succes ermee,
Aart

----------


## snoezie

> Ben nu al 2 jaar bezig om van spanningshoofdpijn af te komen... h34r: Door een whiplash zit mijn nek behoorlijk vast. Ontspanningsoefeningen, pijnstillers, aromatherapie, yoga, fysio en oefentherapie, niets helpt. Wordt er gek van! :blink: 
> Is er iemand die een hele goede tip heeft? 
> Alvast bedankt.


het zou misschien kunnen helpen als je man of iemand anders je nek en schouders goed zou masseren. dan moet je plat op je rug liggen op de grond met je man achter je en hij neemt je hoofd met twee handen vast en rek je nek ongeveer tien minuutjes uit, niet te geweldig trekken. daarna nog eens masseren. ik doe dat met bij mijn vrouw en het helpt zeker. je zit waarschijnlijk met een blokvaste nek en die moet je kunnen losmaken door te masseren en uit te rekken. even proberen en je zult zien dat het na een weekje beter zal zijn maar dat moet je wel onderhouden. ik doe dat twee maal per week van mijn vrouw.
hopelijk heb ik je hier mee geholpen.

sucses.

snoezie.

----------

